# STOLEN 3week old pups!!!



## BexyBoo (Jan 31, 2012)

on a pet page on facebook this was posted.....
Please keep an eye out x

SHARED **STOLEN FROM HASTINGS AREA** Litter of 9 Staffy puppies, around 3 weeks old, all blue in colour. Nowhere near old enough to be away from their mother, eyes are not even open yet. Police and vets in the area have been notified. Their mother is extremely distressed. Please inbox @Joanna Ralph if you have any information

Bexy xx


----------



## startru (Feb 16, 2012)

How awful! Hope they are found safe and well X


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

erm, what's going on my post seems to have disappeared!


----------



## BexyBoo (Jan 31, 2012)

Jugsmalone said:


> erm, what's going on my post seems to have disappeared!


what post hun? x


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, I hope they are found soon!!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

BexyBoo said:


> what post hun? x


I'm on here now and I cannot see the post where I said these bastards need to be caught but I have had two likes for the post. It dont matter as peeps can obviously see it if I'm getting likes for it, I just cant see it.


----------



## BexyBoo (Jan 31, 2012)

Jugsmalone said:


> I'm on here now and I cannot see the post where I said these bastards need to be caught but I have had two likes for the post. It dont matter as peeps can obviously see it if I'm getting likes for it, I just cant see it.


:blush:Sorry hun i cant see it eaither?  Weird :lol:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

BexyBoo said:


> :blush:Sorry hun i cant see it eaither?  Weird :lol:


Glad its not just me then. Thought I was going mad! Doesnt take much!:lol::lol::


----------



## BexyBoo (Jan 31, 2012)

Jugsmalone said:


> Glad its not just me then. Thought I was going mad! Doesnt take much!:lol::lol::


no dont worry your still sane......


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't see it either.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

any news on these babies yet?


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Hope these babies are found soon..x

Far too little to be away from their mum


----------



## sashazac (Jan 13, 2009)

i hope they turn up very soon


----------



## mathehughes (Apr 4, 2012)

Ohh, that was so great! I want one!


----------



## mathehughes (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank God they were alive and safe and sound with the good hands.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

WHO WOULD DO SUCH A THiNG, STEALING PUPPIES 
WHEN THE POLICE CATCH THEM I HOPE THEY WILL BE SENT TO JAIL OR GET A HUGE FINE!



mathehughes said:


> Ohh, that was so great! I want one!


what????????????????????????? are you saying steling puppies is great


----------

